# how can i use paypal for commissions? (both nsfw and sfw)



## mshy (Sep 18, 2016)

I am interested in commissioning but i am new to it, can i use paypal to use for receiving payment for commissions?


----------



## Katriel (Sep 20, 2016)

You can, however Paypal TOS does not like pornographic content, so don't sell things like adult merchandise or adult comic subscriptions through it, nor do anything where you feel obliged to explain to Paypal that you are selling pornography. There are alternative payment methods that care less about it, and levels of NSFW that aren't actually pornographic, but keep it in mind if you expand to merchandising or subscription anything.

Also, make sure you're using Business transactions to get the proper fees. You may want to send the invoice yourself or use paypal.me links to make sure.


----------



## mshy (Sep 20, 2016)

I think payza would be easier.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 25, 2016)

Others have said as much, but it bears repeating. You can use Paypal's invoice feature to request payment. That way you control what gets said or described, and the actual content of the image is never discussed on their system.

---PCJ


----------



## mshy (Sep 26, 2016)

RailRide said:


> Others have said as much, but it bears repeating. You can use Paypal's invoice feature to request payment. That way you control what gets said or described, and the actual content of the image is never discussed on their system.
> 
> ---PCJ


Am i allowed to keep my nsfw as my own thing if i do sfw commissions?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Sep 26, 2016)

Just write a short description like "Full Body Picture" or "Bust body Picture" and there's nothing to worry about when performing transaction through invoice.


----------



## mshy (Sep 26, 2016)

Zeitzbach said:


> Just write a short description like "Full Body Picture" or "Bust body Picture" and there's nothing to worry about when performing transaction through invoice.


ok, am i allowed to keep my nsfw on my gallery if i just do sfw commissions?


----------



## MEDS (Sep 26, 2016)

mshy said:


> ok, am i allowed to keep my nsfw on my gallery if i just do sfw commissions?


I don't see why not.


----------



## mshy (Sep 26, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I don't see why not.


thanksies, i am just nervous as i'm going to try commissions for the first time.


----------



## mshy (Sep 30, 2016)

I have set up my PayPal to accept commission.


----------



## RailRide (Oct 13, 2016)

Why would you have your gallery address on any part of your PayPal account? (Is that even possible?) 

Any online interactions that result in commission activity will occur somewhere _other_ than their site. 

The reason put forth for using the invoice method is to prevent the person paying you from doing something dumb (or malicious) like leaving a note on their payment "thanking you for the (insert obvious description of NSFW material)", which could be flagged in their system by keyword/s. (Yes, this has happened.)

---PCJ


----------



## mshy (Oct 13, 2016)

RailRide said:


> Why would you have your gallery address on any part of your PayPal account? (Is that even possible?)
> 
> Any online interactions that result in commission activity will occur somewhere _other_ than their site.
> 
> ...


I have created a email for such comments just in case if they want to say something for said commission.


----------



## RailRide (Oct 14, 2016)

A PayPal account using said email as the username?

---PCJ


----------



## mshy (Oct 14, 2016)

RailRide said:


> A PayPal account using said email as the username?
> 
> ---PCJ


More for the comments, they must use their email that is linked to their PayPal account.


----------

